# Johnson Poppet Valve ????



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

2004 150 Johnson 2-stroke (NOT FICHT ENGINE).........Where is the poppet (pressure relief valves on this motor, and are there more than one ? What is involved in replacing it or them ??????


----------



## FLbeachbum (Jul 17, 2008)

Under the cowling.


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

Always knew you got the brains of the family !


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

Hey Reed, i just thought of something, isnt there a spring between the cap and the thermostat. if there is then that is the pressure control, it moves the whole thermostat...


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

What's the model number on that motor CCC


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

what is your model number again.


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

J150PXSRB, ok there are springs behind the plastic plates that hold the thermostats in, new thermostats, new water pump and impellar, but still getting check engine light and HOT AS HELL piss water at times, sometimes at idle, sometimes at full speed. Kenny I did remove the NEW thermostats and caps and let her run in the driveway to flush out any sand or anything that might be in the block and there was nothing, clean as a whistle. What the hell is left that could be causing this ??????? Now this doesn't happen all the time, If I am out all day it may happen twice, shut her down for a minute and fire her back up and she is fine for a couple more hours.


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

The only thing I am seeing left are temperature sensors port and starboard, but at 85.00 a piece I don't want to just be guessing ??????


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Do you know the temperature ur getting up to?


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

No temp gauge so no I don't know, but when the alarm goes off, and I reach behind the motor to feel the water peeing out it is scalding hot, but once I shut her down for even 20 seconds, fire her up and get under way again she is peeing cool again.


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

If you can get one of those infrared thermometers you can get a better idea of how hot the motor is getting . I know you said the water is getting hot but what about the motor itself?


----------

